# Dining with the chef on NHK world



## spoiledbroth (Mar 20, 2016)

Trying to get into Japanese cooking for an upcoming job thing.

Found this, though I would share, there are a ton on youtube.

Enjoy!

[video=youtube;HJqOEzlKsVs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJqOEzlKsVs[/video]


----------



## MAS4T0 (Mar 22, 2016)

Great show, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Mar 22, 2016)

He used a gyuto to cut fish....omg!

lol, nice video.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Mar 23, 2016)

pretty sure its a masahiro stainless santoku... either way that guy clearly has some skills and I think he's thinned out that knife too.

[video=youtube;3CJ51iS9rvk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CJ51iS9rvk[/video]


----------



## Talim (Mar 23, 2016)

He's very skilled. He used to be the head chef of the Japanese embassy in Washington DC.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Mar 23, 2016)

Just saying he's no cooking with dog. :wink:
https://m.youtube.com/user/cookingwithdog


----------



## cheflivengood (Mar 23, 2016)

Cheeks1989 said:


> Just saying he's no cooking with dog. :wink:
> https://m.youtube.com/user/cookingwithdog



Or this guy https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTFT5NbDl0Fa_fE9Cz_yOAA


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Mar 23, 2016)

@cheflivengood that is great.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Mar 24, 2016)

persistence paid off, some deba technique and a little spiel by the chef about japanese knives.

[video=youtube;1ITi9_DfsUc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ITi9_DfsUc[/video]


----------



## cheflivengood (Mar 24, 2016)

Cheeks1989 said:


> @cheflivengood that is great.



when I discovered that I watched for hours just thinking about who this guy is, is he married? roommate? do they watch him and just shake their head like " tekeshi....what is wrong with you?"


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Mar 24, 2016)

Haha, it's pretty mind blowing.


----------



## Zweber12 (Mar 28, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> persistence paid off, some deba technique and a little spiel by the chef about japanese knives.



And a glimmer of a Shig at 21:12


----------



## MAS4T0 (Mar 28, 2016)

Zweber12 said:


> And a glimmer of a Shig at 21:12



Good eye!


----------

